
[Python] aredis – an effcient and user-friendly async redis client - jason0916
https://github.com/NoneGG/aredis
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jason0916
Thank you~ I am new here and don't know that guideline, thank you for
reminding me of that. I will submmit again. ^-^

